# My wireless internet is connected but not working.



## vsioufi (Jun 20, 2009)

PLEASE HELP. This is needs to be resolved.

My computer works perfectly when connected with the wire, but when I try to use my wireless internet, it says the signal is excellent, but when i open the internet it says "Page load error".* I think the problem is with my computer* because I've tried to connect to other wireless sources and they say they are connected as well, but my computer can't access the internet. So no problem with my router, just somethings up with the computers ability to connect wirelessly.

Please help. I'm not very experienced with computers or routers, so please be kind and detailed.

I've been trying to work on this problem for two days now, and I am clueless. I have a Compaq Presario v2000 laptop. It has run wirelessly previously, so I have no idea whats up. Help! 

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Rich>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : ChrisNessa
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : Yes
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : hsd1.ga.comcast.net.

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection 2:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom 802.11b/g WLAN
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-14-A5-B9-B3-1E

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : hsd1.ga.comcast.net.
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8139/810x Family Fast Eth
ernet NIC
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-16-36-7F-63-CD
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 71.226.70.64 
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::216:36ff:fe7f:63cd%5
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 71.226.70.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 68.87.68.19
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 68.87.68.166
68.87.74.166
fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, June 20, 2009 1:46:14 AM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Monday, June 22, 2009 11:48:49 PM

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::ffff:ffff:fffd%6
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter 6to4 Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : hsd1.ga.comcast.net.
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : 6to4 Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 47-E2-46-40
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 2002:47e2:4640::47e2:4640
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 2002:c058:6301::c058:6301
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : hsd1.ga.comcast.net.
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 47-E2-46-40
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::5efe:71.226.70.64%2
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

PLEASE HELP.


----------



## hoangth (Mar 25, 2009)

Try to 

ping 74.125.45.100
ping google.com

and paste here. I thinks problem is your DNS server address.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Your IPCONFIG shows that you are connected either directly to the modem or the router is connected incorrectly.


----------



## vsioufi (Jun 20, 2009)

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Nessa.CHRISNNESSA>ping 74.125.45.100

Pinging 74.125.45.100 with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 192.168.1.1: Destination net unreachable.
Reply from 192.168.1.1: Destination net unreachable.
Reply from 192.168.1.1: Destination net unreachable.
Reply from 192.168.1.1: Destination net unreachable.

Ping statistics for 74.125.45.100:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 0ms, Maximum = 0ms, Average = 0ms

C:\Documents and Settings\Nessa.CHRISNNESSA>ping yahoo.com
Ping request could not find host yahoo.com. Please check the name and try again.

C:\Documents and Settings\Nessa.CHRISNNESSA>


----------



## vsioufi (Jun 20, 2009)

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Nessa.CHRISNNESSA>ping linksys.com
Ping request could not find host linksys.com. Please check the name and try agai
n.

C:\Documents and Settings\Nessa.CHRISNNESSA>ping 192.168.1.1

Pinging 192.168.1.1 with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64

Ping statistics for 192.168.1.1:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 0ms, Maximum = 0ms, Average = 0ms

C:\Documents and Settings\Nessa.CHRISNNESSA>


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

As a follow up to Post #2

Do this to check that everything is plugged correctly.

&#8226;	Turn off everything, the modem, router, computer.
&#8226;	Connect the modem to the router's WAN/Internet port.
&#8226;	Connect the computer to one of the router's LAN/Network ports.
&#8226;	Turn on the modem, wait for a steady connect light.
&#8226;	Turn on the router, wait for two minutes.
&#8226;	Boot the computer.

Then let's see another ipconfig /all


----------



## vsioufi (Jun 20, 2009)

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Nessa.CHRISNNESSA>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : ChrisNessa
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : Yes
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8139/810x Family Fast Eth
ernet NIC
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-16-36-7F-63-CD
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.100
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::216:36ff:fe7f:63cd%4
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 68.87.68.166
68.87.74.166
fec0:0:0:ffff::1%2
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%2
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%2
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, June 21, 2009 11:29:25 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Monday, June 22, 2009 11:29:25 PM

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection 2:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom 802.11b/g WLAN
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-14-A5-B9-B3-1E

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::ffff:ffff:fffd%6
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : C0-A8-01-64
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::5efe:192.168.1.100%2
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%2
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%2
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%2
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

C:\Documents and Settings\Nessa.CHRISNNESSA>


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

You appear to have ICS enabled, that's certainly not correct here!

Disabling Internet Connection Sharing


----------

